# Gelcoat spider cracking on 2016 Hell's Bay?



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Was just glancing around on CL and happened to come across this... 2016 Hell's Bay where the gelcoat is already spider cracking on the deck?? (pics included in CL post). Doesn't seem quite right to me for a $60k boat.

(Boat is NOT mine)

https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/d/tampa-2016-hells-bay-marquesa/6865319042.html


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Can happen to the best of them.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

In pic 21 it looks like something heavy fell on it because that is a very unusually place for spider cracks.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> In pic 21 it looks like something heavy fell on it because that is a very unusually place for spider cracks.


It could be a defect, but I was going to say the same thing. Based on the pattern and location, I'd say he dropped something reasonably heavy on it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My tackle bag


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Does not look like the hatch, but right around it. Could it be in the rear where someone heavy may have jumped off the platform. Over all it looks like a good boat. Maybe stored wet and not rinsed or dried well based on some corrosion in all the pics that have metal. Including stereo amp.


----------



## casartj (Jun 2, 2014)

I bet they were using those pop-up cleats (image 4) for use with a davit lift and some big daddy jumped onto the boat...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

looks like damage--maybe even just scratches--versus a manufacturing defect. Hell's Bay would make it right if there was a defect. Ask the owner what's up.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Who really cares??


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree. But it’s entertaining. I’m sitting in work vehicle waiting on end of shift.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Let's not get carried away here - it's a $50K boat.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks like one of FOE’s used guide boats. Could be wrong. Mines a little over a year old and I have beat the absolute hell out of it, running it hard in rough water and zero spider cracks anywhere. Who knows


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Maybe they're patented spider cracks.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Sweeping changes in design and construction that would revolutionize the shallow water fishing boat spider crack land- and sea-scape.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My tackle bag


That's the same euphemism I use.


----------

